
Trump admin looking into Tencent’s US gaming investments - nixass
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/09/report-trump-admin-looking-into-tencents-us-gaming-investments/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
The More Things Change, the More They Stay the Same.
[https://www.britannica.com/topic/McCarthyism](https://www.britannica.com/topic/McCarthyism)

“Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it”

(
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/plus_%C3%A7a_change,_plus_c%2...](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/plus_%C3%A7a_change,_plus_c%27est_la_m%C3%AAme_chose#French)
)

[https://www.enotes.com/homework-help/who-said-those-who-
forg...](https://www.enotes.com/homework-help/who-said-those-who-forget-
history-condemned-repeat-76851)

